# Diesel Question



## Graybeard (Feb 11, 2018)

My Kubota is my first diesel. Today while pushing snow the engine sputtered and spit. I suspect water in the fuel. I see there are a number of fuel additives for diesel. One source recommended Seafoam and it looks like the same thing as is used in regular fuel. Any recommendations on a fuel treatment you use in a diesel?


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 11, 2018)

@Brink


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 11, 2018)

How cold is it David? If you're down there in subzero range it may not be water in the fuel. If it had warmed up and they filled the tanks at the local station with #2 before you last bought fuel, you may be gelling up. You''ll have to change the filter, get it inside where it can warm up and add a diesel additive that prevents gelling.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Feb 11, 2018)

I use Power Service in my duramax, white jug in winter, silver jug rest of the year.
With the low sulphur fuel now extra lubricity from an additive is good for the injectors.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Brink (Feb 11, 2018)

What model Kubota?


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 11, 2018)

BX2380 I went to the farm supply store and bought https://lucasoil.com/products/fuel-treatments/lucas-anti-gel-cold-weather-diesel-treatment

The fuel was winter blend #2 but the tank was only 1/4 full. I topped it off with fresh fuel with the treatment added. It started right up and seems to be running better.

Steve, they had the product you referred too as well. Sounds like it served you well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 11, 2018)

Power Service is a good product, and usually more reasonably priced than most others. We mix it in our bulk tanks up in ND, easier than trying to treat in the trucks and hoping flunkies remember it/mix it correctly/whatever. Saves a lot of headaches with 5 - 6 diesel trucks and 3 diesel forklifts running around in cold weather.


Not to take anything away from the Lucas product... Likewise Lucas products are typically good as well.


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 11, 2018)

Thanks for the info. I put in about three hours and it ran without a hitch. Learn something new every day.

You must bring bees up to ND. We have bee keepers around here from Florida during the summer too.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 11, 2018)

I have now resigned myself to the southern end of the operation; too many hurdles in life. I did the North Dakota end of the operation from 2004 until year before last David.

There's not a lot going on down here during the summer, and it gets hot enough to stress the bees anymore, unless you treat them like you did 45 years ago before global warming and move them to the farming section, where they have a little something to work, and park them in the shade, so they're a little cooler. Some folks don't understand that, even those that did it 45 years ago. From a business perspective, if you're going to do bees for a living, they have to travel. I would imagine they're in your neck of the woods working Alfalfa/Sweet Clover, looks to hilly there to be pollinating Cranberries?


----------



## Graybeard (Feb 12, 2018)

We have lots of Amish farmers and several keep bees. I'm sure they survive year around. In addition to the crops you mentioned I know apple orchards have people put bees in there for pollination. Because of the hills and valleys there are lots of woods and open ground that's not tilled too so I'm sure wildflowers etc. are a source. Years ago I used to mow the yard for a neighbor across the road. He was a cheese maker that immigrated from Switzerland. They lived upstairs above the little cheese factory. While mowing around back I noticed bees flying past my head and when I looked closer I realized they were making a bee line to an opening in the house. When I told Arnold he called an old friend who opened the wall and found it packed with honey. Somehow he captured the bees. Sort of mad I was at work when all of that happened. I would love to have seen it.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 13, 2018)

That's interesting... Would have never suspected the Apple Orchards over there. Didn't realize they grew apples in Wisconsin. 

I would suspect the Amish move them in the barn, stack hay around them, or something, over winter. Bees eat honey to generate heat and keep the hive warm during cold weather. If they stack hay around them inside a building, their survival rate would be much better, and they don't require as much feed. 

Have done the hive in the wall routine a time or two, it's no fun! But have saved a hive or two out of walls. Usually just spray them and seal the holes up so more bees don't move in.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 13, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> That's interesting... Would have never suspected the Apple Orchards over there. Didn't realize they grew apples in Wisconsin.
> 
> I would suspect the Amish move them in the barn, stack hay around them, or something, over winter. Bees eat honey to generate heat and keep the hive warm during cold weather. If they stack hay around them inside a building, their survival rate would be much better, and they don't require as much feed.
> 
> Have done the hive in the wall routine a time or two, it's no fun! But have saved a hive or two out of walls. Usually just spray them and seal the holes up so more bees don't move in.


Lots of Bee's here- we grow almost 60% of the apples in the country in a relatively small area. when they have those bees on ones side of freeway and they are traveling across freeway-they sure can make a mess of your windshield quick. I feel sorry for the people on motorcycles. The top apple producing states are *Washington*, New York, Michigan,Pennsylvania, California and *Virginia*. In 2006, 58% of apples produced in *the United States* were produced in *Washington*, 11% in New York, 8% in Michigan, 5% in Pennsylvania, 4% in California and 2% in *Virginia*.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Sent bees to Washington one time pollinating apples. Hard on the bees up there. They don't produce a lot of nectar, bees are built up coming off almonds in California, where likewise they don't produce a lot of nectar. Bees went backwards bad. Unless one is prepared to move everywhere with them, and feed to keep them up, it's simply not a workable deal. Can't depend on brokers to take care of them for you, so that was a one time deal.

As for bees on the windshield, we've been asked before why they don't go back to the hive and explain to fly a little higher and get up over the traffic. And the answer is... The ones that don't get hit, don't know. The ones that do, can't!

Worst case I've seen on a motorcycle, we were unloading a semi in an abandoned farm yard beside the highway one time in ND, Had just pulled the net, air was brown and fuzzy with bees when some poor guy on a motorcycle came by. Not sure how he didn't wreck it, but he kept it upright, even with all the swatting and grabbing, and cussing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 13, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Sent bees to Washington one time pollinating apples. Hard on the bees up there. They don't produce a lot of nectar, bees are built up coming off almonds in California, where likewise they don't produce a lot of nectar. Bees went backwards bad. Unless one is prepared to move everywhere with them, and feed to keep them up, it's simply not a workable deal. Can't depend on brokers to take care of them for you, so that was a one time deal.
> 
> As for bees on the windshield, we've been asked before why they don't go back to the hive and explain to fly a little higher and get up over the traffic. And the answer is... The ones that don't get hit, don't know. The ones that do, can't!
> 
> Worst case I've seen on a motorcycle, we were unloading a semi in an abandoned farm yard beside the highway one time in ND, Had just pulled the net, air was brown and fuzzy with bees when some poor guy on a motorcycle came by. Not sure how he didn't wreck it, but he kept it upright, even with all the swatting and grabbing, and cussing.


pretty small window on apples. Canola and other crops seem to stay in bloom longer.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 13, 2018)

I rode through a swarm of bees on a motorcycle once, leathers saved me, visor on my helmet was pretty spatered, lol.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 13, 2018)

Yeah well, ND doesn't have a helmet law, and the guy up there was tooling down the road in Jeans and T-Shirt, without a helmet. How he didn't wreck that one is beyond me. Load was hot when it came in, and the bees were a wee bit lively!! But, he was wiping and scratching and grabbing for a moment, then there was a little wobble, then he suddenly didn't care about the bees for a second, by which time he was about out of them. I'm sure he got down the road someplace and stopped to clean his sunglasses and pick stingers out for a bit.


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Feb 18, 2018)

rocky1 said:


> Yeah well, ND doesn't have a helmet law, and the guy up there was tooling down the road in Jeans and T-Shirt, without a helmet. How he didn't wreck that one is beyond me. Load was hot when it came in, and the bees were a wee bit lively!! But, he was wiping and scratching and grabbing for a moment, then there was a little wobble, then he suddenly didn't care about the bees for a second, by which time he was about out of them. I'm sure he got down the road someplace and *stopped to clean his sunglasses *and pick stingers out for a bit.



Just his glasses???? Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Fresch (Mar 6, 2018)

;) I'm looking for a lawyer to do a class action suit for our deer in N. Y., we put signs up deer crossing people still run them over!


----------



## Brink (Mar 6, 2018)

Fresch said:


> ;) I'm looking for a lawyer to do a class action suit for our deer in N. Y., we put signs up deer crossing people still run them over!



Good heavens! How far do you need to look to find a lawyer in NY?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Fresch (Mar 6, 2018)

Gloria Allred Is who I was hoping for. :))
Lawyers are like cats here.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 6, 2018)

Fresch said:


> Lawyers are like cats here.


I like cats, lawyers not so much, lol.


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 6, 2018)

I don't like cats; but that was cruel to the poor cats, eh!!


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 6, 2018)

Fresch said:


> ;) I'm looking for a lawyer to do a class action suit for our deer in N. Y., we put signs up deer crossing people still run them over!



So, you want lawyers to defend deer for running over people? Or, people are running over "deer crossing" signs?

I think you meant the signs are put up implying, "deer crossing" and people still hit the deer and run them over. The issue is the speed limit. At 55-70mph, the damages are so high, its not worth puling over and harvesting the animal. Back when cars were doing 30-45mph, there was more salvageable meat. But back then, we were more responsible in using resources respectfully, thus managing the herd numbers to much lower levels. Back before chronic wasting and Lyme's were even a thought....


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 8, 2018)

The problem with deer crossings is the state always puts the crossings on heavily traveled roads, if they would put the crossings on less traveled roads it would be much safer for the deer.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------

